# What is the best R4 site that ships from the U.S.?



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 6, 2017)

title


----------



## hii915 (Apr 6, 2017)

nds-card.com, gbatemp official sponser


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 6, 2017)

hii915 said:


> nds-card.com, gbatemp official sponser


that ships from china


----------



## hii915 (Apr 6, 2017)

? you said US.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 6, 2017)

hii915 said:


> ? you said US.


yea the united states. and nds-card ships from china. I want to know the best site that ships from the united states


----------



## hii915 (Apr 6, 2017)

I see, probably 3ds-flashcard.com


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2017)

Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...dhc+-4gb+-8gb+-16gb+-32gb&_sacat=0&rmvSB=true


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 7, 2017)

zfreeman said:


> Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...dhc+-4gb+-8gb+-16gb+-32gb&_sacat=0&rmvSB=true


you do know those are fake, right?


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2017)

Fake, meaning cloned or not functional? They do work, I assure you. If you're referring to the original R4, it's obsolete as it won't work on the 3DS without a DSi launcher on a hacked system.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 7, 2017)

zfreeman said:


> Fake, meaning cloned or not functional? They do work, I assure you. If you're referring to the original R4, it's obsolete as it won't work on the 3DS without a DSi launcher on a hacked system.


both, the firmware is cloned and it has a "time-bomb" where it will eventually stop working, also some of the things advertised don't work


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2017)

The link is from PeachDS.com, I have bought there before and all of the r4isdhc.com versions from 2016 are still going, I didn't have to do anything to them either. You have Ebay and Paypal buyer protection which always side with the buyer. I do know about the 'timebomb', but I'm convinced it was just certain batches from 2015 that had it.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 7, 2017)

zfreeman said:


> The link is from PeachDS.com, I have bought there before and all of the r4isdhc.com versions from 2016 are still going, I didn't have to do anything to them either. You have Ebay and Paypal buyer protection which always side with the buyer. I do know about the 'timebomb', but I'm convinced it was just certain batches from 2015 that had it.


they also don't have wood firmware and how long have you had the r4?


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2017)

I have had them about 2 years now. I'm not too particular about firmware as long as it works. I assume Wood has additional features?


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 7, 2017)

zfreeman said:


> I have had them about 2 years now. I'm not too particular about firmware as long as it works. I assume Wood has additional features?


>released in 2016
>has had them for 2 years
what?


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2017)

It's like a new car. They released in 2015.


----------



## Spiderkid08 (Apr 7, 2017)

zfreeman said:


> It's like a new car. They released in 2015.


Does the real time save work?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes. It takes a few seconds to save and load, but I'm used to the DStwo and might have to do with my SD card's speed. http://www.r4depot.com/blog/how-to-use-r4i-sdhc-dual-core-rts-feature/


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2017)

The thing is, most sites ship from China. Even the ones that "ship from the US," rarely actually ship from the US.


----------

